# price to upgrade to a Alfine 8?



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

So I am seeing the Alfine 8 on sale for $199 and the twist shifter for 20 something. What elso would I need to buy to get it running on a 2004 FSR Stumpjumper?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Some places sell the Shimano IGHs stripped and bare and other places sell them complete with cogs, nuts, a collection of non-turn washers, the cassette joint, etc.

So without knowing what comes in your "$199" deal, it's hard to say.

But I guess you'll need something to tension the chain - your existing rear mech would do. Whatcha got in mind for the crank?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Need the small parts kit and a sprocket to make the hub run. If you're going with disc brakes, you'll need a center lock disc (I run a Shimano CL disc with AVID BB7 caliper, works fine). You'll need a short grip for the twist shift. Then spokes and rim. If the frame has vertical dropouts (or has rear suspension), you'll need a chain tensioner.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is what I bought recently to set up my bike:

Alfine Cassette Joint & Fitting Kit S500 
Alfine Single Sprocket S500 20t 
Alfine Trigger Shifter S500 RH - Silver
Alfine 8 Speed Centre Lock Rear Hub S500 36h Silver
Chain
I re-used existing rims and bought new spokes.

In total it came to about $350. 

Tim


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

thanks,

everysite I find this stuff is in the UK.


----------



## silvermtb69 (Jan 27, 2009)

look on aebike.com


----------

